# Whizzer Id Help



## Smoopy's (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey guys, picking this up this weekend..hope I'm not overpaying..any idea of year and approximate value?? Any help would be appreciated..thanks!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks to be a 300 series mill, but should have an aluminum exhaust manifold for the echo pipe exhaust, the cast iron may crack from pipe vibration. Also, the breather should be the taller version, or you will have crankcase gasses drooling all over the motor. Maybe $1800-$2K.... before 2008, these used to bring closer to $3000


----------



## Smoopy's (Aug 19, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Looks to be a 300 series mill, but should have an aluminum exhaust manifold for the echo pipe exhaust, the cast iron may crack from pipe vibration. Also, the breather should be the taller version, or you will have crankcase gasses drooling all over the motor. Maybe $1800-$2K.... before 2008, these used to bring closer to $3000



cool, thanks..I was figuring around 1,500


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2016)

$1500 Would be decent! Just a complete kit will run $850-$1100 depending on mill


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 19, 2016)

Keep in mind the rest of the bike is a total 'cut all the corners' restoration.  Cheap excercycle seat, 
wrong front brake, levers....etc ...I'm sure there's more. 
At least the paint work looks fairly accurate on that one.
The one thing that confuses me the most about the bike hobby are Whizzer restorations in general.
Almost NO one spends the time or money to do it right.
Rarely do you see original saddles, front brakes, and other details.
Most are done as quickly and cheaply as possible.
I'd go as far as to say 95% of whizzer 'restos' that end up on ebay are 
total hack jobs.  Yet always described as 'original' and priced to the moon.
lordy.


----------



## Smoopy's (Aug 20, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> Keep in mind the rest of the bike is a total 'cut all the corners' restoration.  Cheap excercycle seat,
> wrong front brake, levers....etc ...I'm sure there's more.
> At least the paint work looks fairly accurate on that one.
> The one thing that confuses me the most about the bike hobby are Whizzer restorations in general.
> ...



Thanks for your input, yeah, I was thinking that too. I guess another question I have is "is it sellable in this condition?" I have not seen it in person yet so I can't pass judgement yet


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 22, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> Keep in mind the rest of the bike is a total 'cut all the corners' restoration.  Cheap excercycle seat,
> wrong front brake, levers....etc ...I'm sure there's more.
> At least the paint work looks fairly accurate on that one.
> The one thing that confuses me the most about the bike hobby are Whizzer restorations in general.
> ...




Very well said.


----------

